# New Keegan the Friesian stallion!



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow... your pictures are absolutely stunning! I am into photography myself, but I am not nearly as talented as you!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Awh, well thank you very much.


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

He's beautiful as always!

I see your photography is called 'Black Horse Photography' so do you only do black horses? Just a question


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm in love. he is so gorgeous. Maybe someday I will own a horse as gorgeous as that!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Draven said:


> He's beautiful as always!
> 
> I see your photography is called 'Black Horse Photography' so do you only do black horses? Just a question


lol, nah. But I am the official photographer for the Indiana Friesian Horse Association and it just kind of stuck.


I also do scenery.


















Yellow ponies.












Creepy houses.




















Horse shows...










ANDDD anything else in front of my lens.


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

lol awesome! Just though I'd ask hehe.

I LOVE the creepy house picture! My whole family and I love ghosts and things like that!

Beautiful pictures though you do a great job!!!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Is Keegan your horse?


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

*Drools all over floor*
OMG he is so beautiful! I love your photography! I also love Keegan, he is so handsome! Great pictures! Keep them coming!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> Is Keegan your horse?


Nope. Haha, I've said it a million times. He is owned by Emily Jewell of Trails End Ranch. She's the president of the Indiana Friesian Horse Association. He's like a little brother to me.




SallyJane said:


> *Drools all over floor*
> OMG he is so beautiful! I love your photography! I also love Keegan, he is so handsome! Great pictures! Keep them coming!!



Thanks! He knows he handsome.




Draven said:


> lol awesome! Just though I'd ask hehe.
> 
> I LOVE the creepy house picture! My whole family and I love ghosts and things like that!
> 
> Beautiful pictures though you do a great job!!!!



Oh, I love ghost hunting. Some of these abandoned places I've been to feel REAL spooky. I love scaring myself stupid.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry, I can't load the pics...too big!! 
From what I can see of them, he's beautiful! I hope to own/breed Friesians someday


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Awh, I'm sorry! 

I'll post them again but smaller.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

What kind of camera and lens are you using? I have a Nikon D40, but I'm assuming yours is WAY nicer...


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

Is he available for AI I want to get my mare bred,OMG so cute


----------

